# Χρεώσεις μεταφράσεων Αγγλικά - Ελληνικά



## VGNFZ31M (Jan 29, 2009)

Καλημέρα σας, φίλοι!

Μετά από αναζήτηση στο φόρουμ και αφού δεν βρήκα αυτό που ζητούσα, ήθελα να μου δώσετε τα φώτα σας σχετικά με τις χρεώσεις που κυκλοφορούν αυτή τη στιγμή στην αγορά για μεταφράσεις. Συγκεκριμένα, μου έτυχε πρόσφατα να αναλάβω μια μετάφραση 20 σελίδων κειμένου με επιστημονική ορολογία (σχετική με βιολογία). 

Όσοι με γνωρίζουν ή με θυμούνται, θα ξέρουν ότι συνήθως όταν καταπιάνομαι με μεταφράσεις, αυτές έχουν να κάνουν με υποτιτλισμό. Ως εκ τούτου, δεν έχω ιδέα για τις χρεώσεις που ζητούν απ' τους πελάτες τους τα μεταφραστικά γραφεία ή οι ιδιώτες μεταφραστές. Ασφαλώς καταλαβαίνω και ξέρω από παλιότερες συζητήσεις που θυμάμαι σε άλλο συναφές φόρουμ (το τρανσλάτουμ εννοώ ) ότι οι τιμές δεν είναι σταθερές και άλλωστε γι' αυτό πασχίζουν οι διάφοροι σύλλογοι και τα σωματεία μεταφραστών (εν μέσω άλλων διεκδικήσεων για τον κλάδο) και ότι εξαρτώνται άμεσα από την εμπειρία του μεταφραστή, από την "ταρίφα" του (αν θέλετε), ανάλογα με την ποιότητα των μεταφράσεων που παράγει, από την ευκολία ή δυσκολία της κάθε μετάφρασης και τον φόρτο εργασίας του μεταφραστή, κ.α.

Μία γκάμα θα ήθελα να μου πείτε, από πόσο μπορεί κάποιος να ζητήσει έως πόσο, για κείμενα με κάποιου βαθμού δυσκολία, επιστημονική ορολογία, κ.λπ.

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων!

Κατερίνα


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 29, 2009)

Καλημέρα, (ξενύχτισσα) Κατερίνα!

Τα τεχνικά/επιστημονικά κείμενα πληρώνονται με τη λέξη, και πολλές φορές μπορεί να δεις τιμές τόσο χαμηλές που σε κάνουν να αναρωτιέσαι τι ποιότητας δουλειά θα παραδώσει ο εν λόγω μεταφραστής. Νομίζω ότι μια καλή τιμή είναι 0,10 ευρώ ανά λέξη του source text, περίμενε όμως να πάρεις γνώμες και από αυτούς που μεταφράζουν αποκλειστικά τέτοια κείμενα.


----------



## Ambrose (Jan 29, 2009)

Και μια κι ανοίξαμε αυτό το νήμα, έχω κι εγώ μια ερώτηση (να μην ανοίγω ξεχωριστό): όταν ο πελάτης σας μαζί με τη μετάφραση ζητάει DTP (σελιδοποίηση) το κάνετε και πόσο χρεώνετε;


----------



## VGNFZ31M (Jan 29, 2009)

Καλημέρα και πάλι, ευχαριστώ πολύ, Αλεξάνδρα! 

Εγώ είχα στο μυαλό μου ένα 0,02-0,04 τη λέξη για απλό κείμενο και 0,06 - 0,09 για ειδικό, αλλά δεν ξέρω αν ισχύουν ακόμα αυτές οι τιμές. Σε μεταφραστικό γραφείο εργάζεται κανείς να μας πει;


----------



## Zazula (Jan 29, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> Και μια κι ανοίξαμε αυτό το νήμα, έχω κι εγώ μια ερώτηση (να μην ανοίγω ξεχωριστό): όταν ο πελάτης σας μαζί με τη μετάφραση ζητάει DTP (σελιδοποίηση) το κάνετε και πόσο χρεώνετε;


Ερώτηση στην ερώτηση: Υπάρχουν μεταφραστές που αναλαμβάνουν και τη σελιδοποίηση; Θα ήθελα να τους γνωρίσω! :)


----------



## VGNFZ31M (Jan 29, 2009)

[offtopic]Ωχ, ο ζάζουλας! Δε βαρέθηκε το γατί σου στη φωτογραφία να κάνει κάμψεις;!! χαχα[/offtopic]


----------



## Pink Panther (Jan 29, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Ερώτηση στην ερώτηση: Υπάρχουν μεταφραστές που αναλαμβάνουν και τη σελιδοποίηση; Θα ήθελα να τους γνωρίσω! :)



Και βέβαια υπάρχουν! Δεν είμαι όμως μαρτυριάρα. Αν θέλουν ας φανερωθούν μόνοι τους. ;)


----------



## Ambrose (Jan 29, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Ερώτηση στην ερώτηση: Υπάρχουν μεταφραστές που αναλαμβάνουν και τη σελιδοποίηση; Θα ήθελα να τους γνωρίσω! :)



Καλή ερώτηση: κανονικά όχι. Μεταφραστικά γραφεία που την κάνουν όμως υπάρχουν. Οπότε, αν σαν ελεύθερος επαγγελματίας, ο πελάτης σου το ζητάει κι εσύ έχεις τον ανταγωνισμό, τι κάνεις; Μια μέση τιμή που ξέρω εγώ ότι παίζει είναι 2-3 EUR η σελίδα.

@VGNFZ31M: σύμφωνα με το ProZ, η μέση τιμή είναι τα 0,06 EUR. Δεν είναι πολλά, μάλλον το αντίθετο, αλλά είναι καλύτερα από αρκετά μεταφραστικά γραφεία της Ελλάδας και όχι μόνο (πολλά του εξωτερικού προσφέρουν και 0,03 USD! και βρίσκουν και κόσμο να τους τα κάνει).


----------



## VGNFZ31M (Jan 29, 2009)

Ευχαριστώ πολύ, παιδιά! :)


----------



## La usurpadora (Jan 29, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Ερώτηση στην ερώτηση: Υπάρχουν μεταφραστές που αναλαμβάνουν και τη σελιδοποίηση; Θα ήθελα να τους γνωρίσω! :)



Τους ξέρετε ήδη. Ενάμιση χρόνο σελιδοποίηση σε illustrator, μάθαμε ότι και ο acrobat δεν είναι μόνο ο reader και άλλα συναφή.

@Ambrose: Ο μεταφραστής δεν είναι υποχρεωμένος να στήνει σελίδες. Άλλο να μιλάμε για τρεις σελίδες με αρίθμηση και κάποιες εσοχές, και άλλο να κάνεις εγχειρίδιο. Τώρα, αν ο πελάτης το ζητήσει (και ξέρεις να το κάνεις), προσωπικά το χρεώνω βάσει του πόση ώρα θα μου φάει (πόσα μεροκάματα, πες).
Αυτά τα ψιλά προς το παρόν και θα επανέλθω με περισσότερες πληροφορίες.


----------



## pantelis (Feb 10, 2009)

Με πρόσφατη απόφασή της, η Πανελλήνια Ένωση Μεταφραστών (ΠΕΜ) συνιστά μια ελάχιστη χρέωση 20 ευρώ για μια σελίδα των 250 λέξεων, σε περίπτωση κειμένων με επιστημονική ή εξειδικευμένη ορολογία. Όσο για σελιδοποίηση ή γενικώς για τυπογραφικές εργασίες, προφανώς αυτά δεν είναι δουλειά του μεταφραστή. Αλλά ένα οργανωμένο μεταφραστικό γραφείο θα μπορούσε να αναλάβει όλη την έκδοση ως "πακέτο" (στην περίπτωση π.χ. ενός βιβλίου ή ενός διαφημιστικού φυλλαδίου), δίνοντας όλες τις εργασίες ως υπεργολαβία στους αντίστοιχους επαγγελματίες και ειδικούς (από μεταφραστή μέχρι τυπογράφο). Δεν γνωρίζω πόσο χρεώνουν για όλη αυτή τη διαδικασία...

Παντελής Παπαδόπουλος (μεταφραστής, καινούριο μέλος)


----------



## nickel (Feb 10, 2009)

Είναι λάθος, νομίζω, να γίνεται συμφωνία για την τιμή αν ο μεταφραστής δεν έχει δει το σύνολο του έργου. Αν πρόκειται για μεγάλο έργο με αρκετές δυσκολίες, η τιμή που θα προσφέρει ο μεταφραστής μπορεί να απέχει από αυτό που τον περιμένει. Συχνά μάλιστα δεν αρκεί μόνο να το «δει» — οφείλει να μελετήσει σε βάθος τις κρυφές δυσκολίες του, αλλιώς θα τον περιμένουν δυσάρεστες εκπλήξεις. Οι μεγαλύτερες ασυνέπειες προκύπτουν από την υπερεκτίμηση των δυνάμεών μας ή από την υποτίμηση των απαιτήσεων του έργου — ή από συνδυασμό και των δύο.

Τα ίδια ισχύουν για τη σελιδοποίηση / μορφοποίηση του κειμένου. Πιστεύω ότι όλοι οι μεταφραστές θα έπρεπε να γνωρίζουν τις περισσότερες σελιδοποιητικές δυνατότητες του Word, όχι μόνο για να εξυπηρετούν τις πρόσθετες ανάγκες ενός πελάτη, αλλά γιατί συχνά αυτό το κομμάτι της δουλειάς μπορεί να είναι ένα διασκεδαστικό διάλειμμα. Είναι άλλου παπά ευαγγέλιο αν μιλάμε για ένα περίπλοκο στήσιμο σε κάποιο από τα προγράμματα DTP. Εκεί η εξειδίκευση πάει και με το πρόγραμμα. Ωστόσο, ό,τι και αν συμβαίνει από τα παραπάνω, η χρέωση πρέπει να βασιστεί στο χρόνο που θα αναλωθεί, οπότε αυτός ο χρόνος θα πρέπει να προϋπολογιστεί με ακρίβεια πριν γίνει η όποια προσφορά και συμφωνία.


----------



## Ambrose (Feb 11, 2009)

nickel said:


> Τα ίδια ισχύουν για τη σελιδοποίηση / μορφοποίηση του κειμένου. Πιστεύω ότι όλοι οι μεταφραστές θα έπρεπε να γνωρίζουν τις περισσότερες σελιδοποιητικές δυνατότητες του Word, όχι μόνο για να εξυπηρετούν τις πρόσθετες ανάγκες ενός πελάτη, αλλά γιατί συχνά αυτό το κομμάτι της δουλειάς μπορεί να είναι ένα διασκεδαστικό διάλειμμα.



Έγώ προσωπικά διασκεδαστικό δεν το βρίσκω. Μετάφραση είναι μετάφραση και τα όριά της είναι αυστηρώς καθορισμένα. Όταν ο πελάτης μου λέει ότι το layout πρέπει να είναι ακριβώς το ίδιο με το πρωτότυπο μου ρίχνει το μπαλάκι για σελιδοποίηση, όταν το κείμενο για το οποίο μιλάμε περιέχει εικόνες, διαγράμματα και τα σχετικά.


----------



## YiannisMark (Feb 11, 2009)

Συνήθως, αν το κείμενο περιέχει 1-2 ή λίγες σχετικά εικόνες, απλώς το αναφέρω και τις κάνω δώρο, ανάλογα με τον πελάτη. Αν έχει πολύ υλικό για πείραγμα, γράφω κάτι όπως το παρακάτω:
Dear Mr Deer,
Thank you for the files. I checked that everything is OK and will start this project tomorrow. Please confirm that my assignment only refers to the translation of the text, i.e. under each graphic/image (that contains translatable text) I will insert a bilingual table so that your DTP personnel will be able to embed the translations.
If translation is not the only deliverable, please let me know in order to schedule my time accordingly. In this case, I estimate that 666 hours will be needed for the formatting effort, but I will confirm this number after the project. These hours will be charged with my standard hourly rate/DTP rate, and an updated/new PO will have to be issued on your side.
Thank you very much,
Quasimodo


----------



## lilian (Apr 8, 2009)

*καλημέρα σε όλους*

Είμαι καινούρια στο χώρο και θα ήθελα κάποιες πληροφορίες σχετικά με τις χρεώσεις των μεταφράσεων. 
Πρόσφατα ολοκλήρωσα τη μετάφραση δυο σεναρίων για λογαριασμό μιας εταιρίας παραγωγής και παρότι είχα ένα μπούσουλα σχετικά με το τι θα ζητήσω, διαβάζοντας εδώ μπερδεύτηκα λίγο. 
Θα μπορούσε κάποιος να με κατατοπίσει; Οι χρεώσεις γίνονται με τη σελίδα ή με τις λέξεις τελικά; Και ποια είναι η χρέωση σε κάθε περίπτωση; 
Δεν ξέρω αν παίζει κάποιο ρόλο το περιεχόμενο των σεναρίων, πάντως το ένα είναι ιστορικού περιεχομένου και το άλλο θα μπορούσε να χαρακτηριστεί περιπέτεια τύπου James Bond. 

Σας ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.

Υ.Γ. Οι μεταφράσεις τι ΦΠΑ έχουν;


----------



## Zazula (Apr 8, 2009)

lilian said:


> Υ.Γ. Οι μεταφράσεις τι ΦΠΑ έχουν;


19%.......


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 8, 2009)

Καλημέρα, Λίλιαν,

Οι τεχνικές, νομικές κλπ. μεταφράσεις πληρώνονται σίγουρα με τη λέξη. Τα σενάρια, από την πείρα μου μέχρι τώρα, όχι. Όποτε μου έχουν ζητήσει να μεταφράσω σενάρια, έχουμε συμφωνήσει σε μια τιμή κάπως αυθαίρετα, οπωσδήποτε χαμηλότερη από την τιμή που θα προέκυπτε αν μετρούσαμε τις λέξεις.

Βρίσκω λογικό να πάρεις μια τιμή όπως αυτή των λογοτεχνικών μεταφράσεων -- με 16σέλιδα που υπολογίζονται από τον συνολικό αριθμό των χαρακτήρων. Δεν έχω αυτή τη στιγμή στο μυαλό μου τον μαθηματικό τύπο, μπορώ να τον βρω και να σου τον πω αργότερα.


----------



## lilian (Apr 8, 2009)

Καλημέρα και πάλι 

Ευχαριστώ zazula για την πληροφορία όσον αφορά στο ΦΠΑ.
Αλεξάνδρα, σε περίπτωση που βρεις το μαθηματικό τύπο, θα μου είναι πολύ χρήσιμος. 
Σε ευχαριστώ για το σύνολο των πληροφοριών γιατί ενδεχομένως να μου χρειαστούν στο μέλλον.


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 8, 2009)

Λοιπόν, στο λογοτεχνικό βιβλίο που μετέφρασα πρόσφατα ίσχυσε ο παρακάτω συλλογισμός:

Θεωρείται ότι ένας μέσος όρος χαρακτήρων ανά σελίδα λογοτεχνικού βιβλίου είναι 2.200. Επομένως το 16σέλιδο θεωρείται ότι έχει 35.200 χαρακτήρες. Αν συμφωνήσει κάποιος να πληρωθεί Χ ευρώ το 16σέλιδο, σημαίνει ότι πληρώνεται Χ ευρώ ανά 35.200 χαρακτήρες.

Άρα το ποσόν προκύπτει με τον εξής μαθηματικό τύπο:
*Ο αριθμός χαρακτήρων (χωρίς κενά, εννοείται) του κειμένου διαιρείται με το 35.200 και μετά πολλαπλασιάζεται με τη συμφωνημένη τιμή ανά 16σέλιδο. *

Πόσο πληρώνεται το δεκαξασέλιδο; Δυστυχώς κυμαίνεται από πολύ χαμηλά μέχρι σε αξιοπρεπή επίπεδα. Να σε προειδοποιήσω, όμως, ότι οι εταιρείες παραγωγής συνήθως αναθέτουν τέτοιες δουλειές σε υποτιτλιστές, που είναι συνηθισμένοι στις πολύ χαμηλές τιμές του υποτιτλισμού, και δέχονται να πληρωθούν λιγότερο από τη χαμηλότερη τιμή για τη μετάφραση ενός δεκαεξασέλιδου λογοτεχνίας.


----------



## nickel (Apr 8, 2009)

Χοντρικά (άλλα μαθηματικά τώρα), αν υπολογίσουμε με σελίδα των 250-300 λέξεων, έχουμε 16σέλιδο των 4.000-4.800 λέξεων. Οι τιμές στο κύκλωμα του βιβλίου αρχίζουν από ένα rock-bottom 80 ευρώ το 16σέλιδο, φτάνουν στα 250 ευρώ το 16σέλιδο και σπάνια το ξεπερνούν. Αυτό σημαίνει μια τεράστια διακύμανση από ένα μίνιμουμ 1,6 λεπτά τη λέξη μέχρι ένα όπτιμουμ 6,25 λεπτά τη λέξη. Η διαφορά είναι τεράστια, αλλά τουλάχιστον ξέρεις τώρα τι μπορείς να αποφύγεις και τι να επιδιώξεις.


----------



## maria (Aug 14, 2009)

La usurpadora said:


> Τους ξέρετε ήδη. Ενάμιση χρόνο σελιδοποίηση σε illustrator, μάθαμε ότι και ο acrobat δεν είναι μόνο ο reader και άλλα συναφή.
> 
> @Ambrose: Ο μεταφραστής δεν είναι υποχρεωμένος να στήνει σελίδες. Άλλο να μιλάμε για τρεις σελίδες με αρίθμηση και κάποιες εσοχές, και άλλο να κάνεις εγχειρίδιο. Τώρα, αν ο πελάτης το ζητήσει (και ξέρεις να το κάνεις), προσωπικά το χρεώνω βάσει του πόση ώρα θα μου φάει (πόσα μεροκάματα, πες).
> Αυτά τα ψιλά προς το παρόν και θα επανέλθω με περισσότερες πληροφορίες.



Καλησπέρα σας,
πριν από κάτι μέρες διάβασα το θέμα σας και είπα να γράψω κι εγώ τη γνώμη μου.
Κατ'αρχάς να αναφέρω ότι δεν είμαι μεταφραστής αλλά σελιδοποιός και εδώ και μία δεκαετία περίπου δουλεύω μόνο για μεταφραστικά γραφεία.
Πάντα μπαίνω στα φορουμ των μεταφραστών για να ενημερώνομαι και όποτε βλέπω κάτι ανάλογο σε θέμα πως να το πω... Λίγο εκκνευρίζομαι... λίγο τα παίρνω στο κρανίο... λίγο με πιάνει το παράπονο... λίγο απ'όλα γενικά...
Το θέμα μου είναι απλό... Όπως κι εσείς έχετε μία άποψη του ποιός πρέπει να κάνει μετάφραση... Πρέπει να κάνουν μετάφραση τα παιδιά που μόλις πήραν την επάρκειά τους? Πρέπει να κάνουν μετάφραση οι μηχανικοί και οι τεχνικοί που έχουν ένα δίπλωμα γλώσσας? Έτσι κι εγώ ρωτάω ποιός πρέπει να κάνει την σελιδοποίηση? Και βέβαια δεν μιλάω για ένα απλό κείμενο word όπως αναφέρετε παραπάνω αλλά για ένα πολύπλοκο και απαιτητικό έντυπο. 
Τα προβλήματα σε κάθε κλάδο εργασίας προέρχονται από τέτοιου είδους λογικές. Όπως κι εσείς έχετε κόσμο στο επάγγελμά σας που χτυπάει τις τιμές σε τέτοιο σημείο ώστε να δουλεύουν ολόκληρα 12ώρα και 15ωρα και να είναι ευχαριστημένοι με το ότι καθαρίζουν ένα βασικό μισθό, έτσι και στον δικό μας κλάδο υπάρχει κόσμος που έχοντας ελάχιστες γνώσεις σελιδοποίησης αναλαμβάνει και παίρνει δουλειές με τιμές της πείνας. 
Και όταν ο ένας κλάδος μπαίνει στα πόδια του άλλου τότε πραγματικά φτάνουμε στο σημείο να έχουμε χάσει την μπάλα όλοι μας. ΄
Θα σας δώσω ένα παράδειγμα από προσωπική εμπειριά. Πριν από αρκετά χρόνια όταν είχα πρωτοξεκινήσει, έτυχε να δουλέψω για λίγο καιρό σε ένα τυπογραφείο. Τότε είχε ξεκινήσει η μόδα του τυπογράφου τα κάνω όλα και συμφέρω... Όλα τα παραδοσιακά τυπογραφεία βλέποντας ότι χάνουν έδαφος πήγαν έστησαν έναν υπολογιστή σε ένα γραφείο 1χ1 και αυτό το ονόμασαν ατελιέ.... Τρομάρα τους και τρομάρα μας....
Οι τιμές που έδιναν στους πελάτες ήταν για να παίρνεις φόρα και να χτυπάς το κεφάλι σου στον τοίχο. Δουλειές του ποδαριού που λέμε. Και από την άλλη ο τύπος σου έφερνε ένα κάρο έντυπα να τα βγάζεις στο 8ωρό σου (που σε πραγματικούς χρόνους θα έπρεπε να είχες ένα περιθώριο τουλάχιστον 3 ημερών).... 

Και για να καταλήξω βρε παιδιά "Ο καθείς εφ'ώ ετάχθει"....

Καλά κουράγια σε όλους...


----------



## SBE (Aug 14, 2009)

maria said:


> Κατ'αρχάς να αναφέρω ότι δεν είμαι μεταφραστής αλλά σελιδοποιός και εδώ και μία δεκαετία περίπου δουλεύω μόνο για μεταφραστικά γραφεία.




Να ρωτησω κάτι αδιάκριτο και άσχετο; Γιατί επέλεξες γυναικείο ψευδώνυμο;


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 14, 2009)

@maria: συμφωνώ απολύτως. Δυστυχώς, κάποιοι "πελάτες" ρίχνουν και τη σελιδοποίηση στο μπαλάκι.


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 14, 2009)

Όταν σε άλλα σημεία του φόρουμ καυτηριάζουμε τις τρισάθλιες μεταφράσεις στους υποτίτλους, υπάρχει και κάτι άλλο που χωρίς να το λέμε, βρίσκεται πάντα στο μυαλό μας. Ότι κάποια εταιρεία υποτιτλισμού, που έχει αναλάβει ένα πρότζεκτ υποτιτλισμού, πληρώνει στους μεταφραστές 0,50 Ευρώ ανά λεπτό ταινίας. Δηλαδή, ότι για μια ταινία 90 λεπτών που απαιτεί κατά μέσον όρο δυο μεροκάματα για να ολοκληρωθεί, ο μεταφραστής πληρώνεται 45 Ευρώ μεικτά -- μείον ο φόρος 20% και οι εισφορές του μεταφραστή στο ΤΕΒΕ, που ανέρχονται στα 8-10 ευρώ ημερησίως.

Άρα αυτό που αναφέρει η Μαρία για τις εξευτελιστικά χαμηλές αμοιβές των σελιδοποιητών ισχύει δυστυχώς σε όλο το φάσμα της παραγωγής πνευματικών έργων. Ο δε πελάτης, που πετάει το μπαλάκι της σελιδοποίησης στον μεταφραστή, ξέρει πολύ καλά τι κάνει, γιατί αν ένας μεταφραστής πει όχι, θα βρεθεί κάποιος άλλος που θα πει ναι.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 17, 2009)

maria said:


> Τότε είχε ξεκινήσει η μόδα του τυπογράφου τα κάνω όλα και συμφέρω... Όλα τα παραδοσιακά τυπογραφεία βλέποντας ότι χάνουν έδαφος πήγαν έστησαν έναν υπολογιστή σε ένα γραφείο 1χ1 και αυτό το ονόμασαν ατελιέ... Τρομάρα τους και τρομάρα μας...
> Οι τιμές που έδιναν στους πελάτες ήταν για να παίρνεις φόρα και να χτυπάς το κεφάλι σου στον τοίχο. Δουλειές του ποδαριού που λέμε. Και από την άλλη ο τύπος σου έφερνε ένα κάρο έντυπα να τα βγάζεις στο 8ωρό σου (που σε πραγματικούς χρόνους θα έπρεπε να είχες ένα περιθώριο τουλάχιστον 3 ημερών)...


Άσε, μην πιάσω κι εγώ τους τυπογράφους και τ' απίστευτα καμώματα ορισμένων απ' αυτούς, με τα οποία έχω έρθει αντιμέτωπος όλα αυτά τα χρόνια. Για να μην πάω και στους βιβλιοδέτες (αλλά μάλλον εκεί φταίνε οι αναθυμιάσεις της κόλλας κι έχουν το ακαταλόγιστο)!

Όχι βέβαια ότι δεν έχω δει και τρελά και παλαβά από γραφίστες: Να μην ξέρουν τι θα πει σωστό (δηλ. που να βοηθά στο διάβασμα) περιθώριο, διάστιχο, πύκνωση κλπ. Ό,τι μπορεί να κάνει το πρόγραμμα το κάνουν, χωρίς να σκέφτονται τι είναι _το σωστό_ να κάνουν — κρίση μηδέν. Κι από πάνω κουτσές αράδες, ανυπαρξία γραμμής πλέγματος στη σελιδοποίηση, τετραχρωμία (CΜΥΚ) μαύρο αντί για πλακάτο σκέτο Κ (πχ στον γραμμοκωδικό τού οπισθοφύλλου), χαζά λάθη στις μακέτες των εξωφύλλων και πάει λέγοντας...


----------



## azimuthios (Aug 17, 2009)

Δυστυχώς, νίκελ, το 80 δεν είναι ο απόλυτος πάτος που αναφέρεις. Υπάρχουν και οίκοι (να μην αναφέρω το όνομά τους) από τους οποίους προσωπικά έφυγα τρέχοντας που δίνουν ακόμα λιγότερα και όχι στην ώρα τους, βέβαια.


----------



## nickel (Aug 17, 2009)

azimuthios said:


> Δυστυχώς, νίκελ, το 80 δεν είναι ο απόλυτος πάτος που αναφέρεις.



Αναφέρθηκα σε rock bottom. Ξέχασα ότι υπάρχει και ο πυθμένας με τον βόρβορο. :)


----------



## maria (Sep 15, 2009)

SBE said:


> Να ρωτησω κάτι αδιάκριτο και άσχετο; Γιατί επέλεξες γυναικείο ψευδώνυμο;



Λάθος δικό μου. Έπρεπε να πω σελιδοποιήτρια. Το όνομα μου είναι Μαρία όπως και το ψευδώνυμο.


----------

